# Are All Humane Societies Created Equal?



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Is donating money to the Humane Society of the United States vastly different than donating to a specific, regional Humane Society? Or does it all go into the same bucket?

The reason I ask is because for our Christmas (oops, my bad. I mean Holiday) gift this year, my company is donating money to a charity of our choosing in each employee's name (I effing LOVE my company!). And, since I work in Administration, I kind of hear the inside details. 

The lady who is actually doing the leg work of making the donations to the various organizations told me that she's just sending all of the donations for the Humane Society to the United States organization. She's NOT splitting them out individually as indicated by employees (so, the employee puts down Seattle Humane Society, or Bremerton Humane Society, but is sending them all to the HSUS).

Now, I'm the first to admit that I don't know much about the HS and how it works. And I may be making a big deal of nothing. But...

If, as I suspect, the money would go to each individual HS, I feel that what my co-worker is doing is wrong for a few reasons. 

1) The money is not going where the employees intended it to. I mean, I don't think that they'll have a problem with it, but they might. And it's principal, dang it! 
2) I would imagine that each humane society operates slightly differently, right? Some may be better or worse than others? Maybe the employees have done their research and have a specific one in mind for a reason. 
3) I bet the employees intended for the donation to benefit their local community.

Thoughts?


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Is donating money to the Humane Society of the United States vastly different than donating to a specific, regional Humane Society? Or does it all go into the same bucket?


BIG TIME YES. No, it does NOT all go into the same bucket. That is EXACTLY what the HSUS wants you to think!

Give locally and make it a point to know exactly where your money is going to be put to use.

If this helps, here is the HSUS's tax return for 2010: http://www.humanesociety.org/assets/pdfs/financials/2010-form-990.pdf

I think they will survive with net assets of $187 million.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

HSUS is AWFUL! Absolutely, horrendously awful. 

Plus, it's the small organizations that are hurting. I'd find a local rescue group, shelter or sanctuary that you like and go that route.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I would have a huge problem if I wanted to donate to my local humane society and my money got sent to HSUS. They are about as good for animals as PETA is. Look up humanewatch, they have lots of info on HSUS.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Finances aside, HSUS president, Wayne Pacelle, is a pretty corrupt dude. Look up his involvement (or lack thereof) with the Vick dogs. HSUS never had played a role in the rescue, housing, rehabilitation or adoption of those dogs, but he was soliciting donations for "their care and housing" that never made it to the dogs. Meanwhile, HSUS was pushing very hard for ALL of those dogs to be euthanized! Then, of course, there's his sick partnership with Michael Vick, himself. Pacelle was even quoted as saying he thought Vick would make a great pet owner. 










There was also a big scam involving a rescued pit bull named Fay. HSUS collected a large sum of money for this dog that they, again, had no involvement with, and the money never made it to the dog. 

That's just the tip of the twisted HSUS iceberg. 


"We have no problem with the extinction of domestic animals. They are creations of human selective breeding." 
--Wayne Pacelle (President & CEO HSUS)


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would be LIVID if I wanted money going to a local HS and it was going to the HSUS. They are all their own separate organizations and the HSUS doesn't put a lot of it's money into helping animals. The HSUS is also aiming to put an end to domestic animals through the stoppage of animal breeding (including pets and food animals).


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

So it IS as I suspected. Thank you all for responding and for the extra info. I know that I, personally, would NOT donate to the HSUS. And I didn't want others doing so unknowingly.

I've talked to the lady at work and volunteered to do the leg work and make the donations to the various HS's so that she wouldn't have more work to do. But I think that I've made my point about the horrors of the HSUS and I bet she'll just split them out herself. 

If anyone has more info/ammo about the various Humane Societies, I'm all ears (eyes?)!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> So it IS as I suspected. Thank you all for responding and for the extra info. I know that I, personally, would NOT donate to the HSUS. And I didn't want others doing so unknowingly.
> 
> I've talked to the lady at work and volunteered to do the leg work and make the donations to the various HS's so that she wouldn't have more work to do. But I think that I've made my point about the horrors of the HSUS and I bet she'll just split them out herself.
> 
> If anyone has more info/ammo about the various Humane Societies, I'm all ears (eyes?)!


Old Dog Haven.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The HSUS does not give all donated money to shelters. They give almost none of it. It is best to donate to the local shelter where it is actually going to be used to help the animals there. I, personally, would never donate money to the HSUS. If I were to donate money it would be to the Kitsap Humane Society in Silverdale.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> I would have a huge problem if I wanted to donate to my local humane society and my money got sent to HSUS. They are about as good for animals as PETA is. Look up humanewatch, they have lots of info on HSUS.


I love HumaneWatch


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Why does this always have to happen, something starts out good and when it gets big walla, it's all about the money for those at the top. Makes me sick. I'll bet he makes big money too. It's all for the animals, ya right.


----------

